# Our foster cat had her kittens!



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ok, so it was about a week ago now, I'm lazy lol. But i actually have a few questions.

I was on vacation when this happened, so I'm going on what my friend told me.

She had 5 kittens, but one of them wasn't doing very well. Momma killed it. I know that is normal-ish, but i was wondering if it's normal for her to leave it in the box with the rest of the litter afterwards?

The kittens are now 11 days old, 3 have their eyes completely open, but one hasn't even got a little crack. I'm wondering if there's something I can do to help out, or if it's a big problem...

Alright, now a few pictures.

First, Momma Leda:









The babies at 1 week:









The cute little tabby baby, this one's already a little tiger!









And all the babies with mum:









Enjoy


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mom and babies are perfect!! 

I don't have any suggestions about the kittens, etc., but someone will have info soon, I am sure.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

If a kitten dies, I think a person should remove it. The mom would just leave it there(what else can she do?). The eyes not opening, wash them a few times a day with a warm facecloth(wet) and see if that helps. If no changes, take it to the vet. It may be deformed with it's eyes perminently stuck shut. They are adorable though.


----------

